# SHARKING at the Condos!!!!



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

LP and I are heading to Our favorite HONEY HOLE on Saturday night and inviting all of you PFF Shark Fanatics to join us! I will have my yak there to use for those who don't have one. And if your to scared/smart to run your bait in the dark shark infested gulf Im sure you can bribe one of the youngsters to run it for you! post up if your interested and I will post up directions on where we will meet on Friday night. (Pensacola Area) Don't miss out!!!! UGLY


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

im not soaking anything but half a black tip there anymore... or maybe a 30lb jack.

ill be running baits at night as long as the surf is under 4ft.


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

What time you going out


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm in. I've got a freezer full of kingfish parts that need to be eaten.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I will be out there! Going to spend the next few days getting some bait! Hopefully a ray!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Fishing flip said:


> What time you going out


We will meet around 6:00 PM and more than likely fish until sunrise weather permitting UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> We will meet around 6:00 PM and more than likely fish until sunrise weather permitting UGLY


You're speaking my language!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

i may be tempted to call into work


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Ugly can u pick me up at work. I get off at 5 on Saturday.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the invite!
PM sent.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

is it friday night or saturday night? you mentioned both days. me and my cousin will be fishing friday night and im still waiting to hear back from moganman on if he is going or not.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

The good ol' condos, ill see if I can make it out


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Count me in for Saturday!!!!!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Good luck guys, this would be my weekend to work unfortunately :thumbdown:


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

If anybody would like to join but does not have a shark set up let me know. I have an extra one you can use it only takes one trip to get addicted trust me


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Matt i need a ride out there Saturday.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

CGE What size reels r u using. I am working with a 6/0 and would deformation like to use something bigger if possible.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> Matt i need a ride out there Saturday.


 
I got a full truck for Friday night as is right now and we should be staying until sunday morning. sorry man. ill talk to Nathan and see how many people he has with him. if its only one im sure there will be room in the back if you want to ride back there.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I will keep up with you. Let me know what you find out


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> CGE What size reels r u using. I am working with a 6/0 and would deformation like to use something bigger if possible.


I have 2x 9/0's and a 12/0.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Also if your located in Navarre Chris I could give ya a ride


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

me and Nathan(moganman) and his buddies should be getting there Friday night and staying until Saturday night/sunday morning. probably gonna bait hunt during the day.


----------



## Cortc4z (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey ej you got any extra bait? And have you gotten a new phone yet?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Cortc4z said:


> Hey ej you got any extra bait? And have you gotten a new phone yet?


I plan on stopping at neocons and picking up a few Bonita. I just got my phone up and running last night!


----------



## Cortc4z (Feb 7, 2013)

Shoot me a text my phone died too that night rain got it


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Cortc4z said:


> Shoot me a text my phone died too that night rain got it


On me your #. I lost all my contacts that night haha


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I live in Milton. I can't getting out there till Saturday. Look like i might be stuck at home unless i can find a ride with some in the area.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> I live in Milton. I can't getting out there till Saturday. Look like i might be stuck at home unless i can find a ride with some in the area.


If you can get to downtown Pensacola, we have enough room to give you a ride to the beach.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I work at the corner of W and Beverly. Will be there till 5pm. Where would you want me to meet you at. I can try to get a ride downtown if you can't meet me at my job.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

I have to go to Home Depot on Saturday so I can just drive down Brent and meet at your work at 5.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Any runs yet?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Didn't end up going, my buds are whipped (not foreverfishing), sounds like there is a lot of grass though according to forever.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah we need a good week of north winds to push that grass on out of here.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

I'll be there, Ugly! Gonna swing by and pick up Chris on the way over. Should be a great night! Anyone gonna be out bait fishing at all earlier than 1800?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Alright Boys and girls its on!!!! We will meet at the parking area with the palm trees 100 yds west of Margaritaville resort on FT Pickens rd. at 6:00. Please make sure you bring plenty of weight with you so that your baits hold and we do not have issues with tangled lines. I used a 16oz last time I was there but you might need more depending on surf and current conditions! Cya tonight UGLY


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Ill be there ready to hookem up


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

good luck yall. I got some claw weights that hold really well if anybody wants to barrow the. they wont break loose but you might want to rest up before reeling them in. haha. was supposed to be out there but the guy who was with me last not( not moganman) was being a p***y and I got sick of hearing it. if you want to barrow them weights come get them. im in Milton. pm me for adress


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Post lots of pics so I don't have to live vicariously through complete strangers on youtube. I would much rather live vicariously through strangers that I talk to on an Internet forum. :yes:


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

All packed up, glad the rain finally stopped. I'll be bringing my camera and gopro to catch any action.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Ill have mine also


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll be there, but may be a little late. Someone mind pm'ing me a phone number so I can find you gents?

Jon


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

if somebody will pick me and my yak up ill be a bait runner. I can bring those claw weight too.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Running a little behind but ill be there!!!


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Good luck with the sargassum and grass. It was thick on the bar yesterday.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

If y'all will run the baits, ill make the runs to margarita ville for drinks


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

EJ bring me one of your 9/0 if you will please.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*The punisher*



Chris Gatorfan said:


> EJ bring me one of your 9/0 if you will please.


Haha Chris you get to use the "PUNISHER".

It's a 30+ lb Everol. It's massive and will kick your tail reeling it in!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Good luck guys...Imo I would go further west ...but I haven't been out in awhile...the pier definitely has some sharks around it waiting for tourist to swim too far out......I've seents it happen,lol....


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys we are at chickenbone on the sound side wich is the last lot on the right before ft Pickens . Walk to beach and turn left and you can't miss us! 916 532 4521. Don


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Too much grass in the Gulf?


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

So far a fine start...


----------



## slayin(and)felayin1 (Aug 24, 2013)

*ugly help me please*

:thumbup:ugly can u bait my hook for me lol


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*I. ?t1*



slayin(and)felayin1 said:


> :thumbup:ugly can u bait my hook for me lol


 that's just creepy !!!!so far only one big red out of 10 rods landed! UGLY. Just realized this has to be creepy ass cracker Kolton!!!!334_ p
IlC
Di


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

what is your bait of choice tonight ugly you always have something different


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

first run on LPs 12/0 at 12:15 results......fish-1 Anglers-0 bull shark took a big bite out of the part of the ray that did NOT have a hook in it!!!!! On the menu tonight we have southern ray, Bonita , and mullet. UGLY


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

im debating on stopping
by when i get off in the morning


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

No fishy?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Great Time!*

I will put a more detailed thread up later on how the shark fishing meet up went. I'm on my way back home from the beach now and here is a quick pic.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Cool, congrats.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice black tip.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Great night out despite losing some gear, need to buy some bigger reels and I'll be out again.

Not much action on the soundside, but the views kicked ass and the company was good.










So we moved over to the Gulf side and around 4 AM EJ hooked upped.






























6 footer










Hook was buried so had to cut the wire.










Wrestling back into the Gulf.










Released to fight another day.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice catch EJ


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

it was fun. had a teaser around midnight eat half of the half a ray i put out. nothing after that on the sound side. some guys went to recon the beach and found a clear area. we all set up, EJ got his big tipper then the grass moved in. lines crossed and i lost about 200 yards of line off my 12/0. everyone fought the weeds for a good hour trying to pack it in. I was in the car by 5:30AM as well as most others with the rest not far behind. 

took a nap at a shell station then managed to make it home. lol.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

hate i didnt get to go due to work


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

It was a fun night all in all despite the number of fish caught. Still can't get over me whipping that reddish with the 12/0. Was like he was never there.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

When r ya'll going again....?????


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

fairpoint said:


> When r ya'll going again....?????


 very soon we will put up a post ahead of time so people can get the time off work. UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like a great night!


----------



## mdlero (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like you guys had a blast...do y'all ever eat any of these fishy you catch?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

mdlero said:


> Sounds like you guys had a blast...do y'all ever eat any of these fishy you catch?


 Once in a while we will eat a small black tip or sharp nose. most of the time they are released to get bigger so we can keep fighting sharks in the future. A 5-6ft mako would go straight to the BBQ! UGLY


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Ain't that the truth. Half to the grill, half to the hot grease. Speaking of grill though we need to bring one out to the next shark meet.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Is there any way to target a Mako or is it just luck of the draw, time of the year ect?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Luck of the draw. You never really know what your gonna get till you get it to shore.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

johnf said:


> Is there any way to target a Mako or is it just luck of the draw, time of the year ect?


a guy i work with said that the makos come closer to shore during the winter but i havent done any research to back this info yet but ill keep you posted on what i find out


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

jmiller2502 said:


> a guy i work with said that the makos come closer to shore during the winter but i havent done any research to back this info yet but ill keep you posted on what i find out


 That guy you work with was right! They were swimming around at Pcola pier last winter and there was a nice one landed in Navarre during The Big Hammer Challenge in April. UGLY


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Well in that case looks like I'm gonna be getting a wetsuit to keep me warm on the kayak runs lol


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

jmiller2502 said:


> Well in that case looks like I'm gonna be getting a wetsuit to keep me warm on the kayak runs lol


If your serious about getting one that new dirt cheap store on Davis had a whole row of mens wetsuits


----------

